# does topping or lst increase yeild over regular plant?



## frOstd (Apr 14, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Apr 14, 2010)

I toped the picture on the right 2 weeks into flowering right after they finished stretching and they have alot more but on them then how I normally do it. just something I tryed that worked alot of people will dissagree and it might work better for diffrent strains but It sure did work well with mine. try one of your plants


----------



## LeeroySlim (Apr 14, 2010)

topping 100% increases yield but try not to do it during flowering so the plant can use its energy healing itself. i top then fim and end up with over 10 main colars but i also veg for 8 weeks, if your gonna TOP make sure u do it atleast 1 week before u switch to 12/12.


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Apr 14, 2010)

LeeroySlim said:


> topping 100% increases yield but try not to do it during flowering so the plant can use its energy healing itself. i top then fim and end up with over 10 main colars but i also veg for 8 weeks, if your gonna TOP make sure u do it atleast 1 week before u switch to 12/12.


Yo leroy what if ur plants are 12/12 the whole grow??


----------



## Little Tommy (Apr 14, 2010)

I have never found the yield to increase. The plant just redistributes the growth over many branches. The main cola will be much smaller. Topping fimming and LST is usually done to control plant height.


----------



## LeeroySlim (Apr 14, 2010)

passthatsh!t23 said:


> Yo leroy what if ur plants are 12/12 the whole grow??


ummm i never done 12/12 from the begining but aslong as they havnt started to flower yet, im guessing 12/12 they dont end up so big so its probably not worth topping or fimming caz they take atleast a week to recover.

i veg for 8 weeks and fim and top at different stages but i grow really big bushy plants but for me i need them to grow out rather then up so i can get more use out of my lights, heres a pic of 1 i swtiched to 12/12 a couple days ago


----------



## TheOrganic (Apr 14, 2010)

Ive also heard if u top them it also redistributes the thc in the bud, instead of 1 bomb ass cola you get 2 with less thc.


----------



## homebrewer (Apr 14, 2010)

I'd say a general rule is that topping will help indoor yields and make no difference for outdoor yields. The reason it helps indoors is that topping will cause the plant to grow bushier than it would have otherwise which is desirable when HPS light penetration can be an issue.


----------



## W33DBLAZER1 (Apr 14, 2010)

LeeroySlim 
what strain is tht m8?


----------



## alexonfire (Apr 14, 2010)

With LST you will increase yield. Without it you have one large cola getting most of the light and then smaller buds around it, with LST you can have an even canopy with light getting to all buds making them even sizes but wont be as big as the one main cola without lst.


----------



## slyer8 (Apr 14, 2010)

i would go with lst simply because i have tried it out and compared to a regular grown plant the weight was outstanding instead of one big cola i eneded up with 5!!! and all the popcorn buds ended up growing to be like 2-5 grams dried no bs weight lol


----------



## probo24 (Apr 14, 2010)

alexonfire said:


> With LST you will increase yield. Without it you have one large cola getting most of the light and then smaller buds around it, with LST you can have an even canopy with light getting to all buds making them even sizes but wont be as big as the one main cola without lst.


Read this twice. And if you still want to top, lst the topped plants as well.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Apr 14, 2010)

probo24 said:


> Read this twice. And if you still want to top, lst the topped plants as well.


I top two weeks into flowering and it seems like I get more more bud and all the plants stay the same size. Might not work for everyone. Someone made a good suggestion to top 1 week before flowering. I think I will take the top off each plant and clone it and then wait a week and flower. sounds legit to me. about the buds not being able to get light cause of the main cola I could be wrong but I always thought that the buds didnt take in as much light as the fan leaves and leaves


----------



## LeeroySlim (Apr 14, 2010)

W33DBLAZER1 said:


> LeeroySlim
> what strain is tht m8?



I wouldn't have a clue, its the only strain ive grown and a mate gave me a few clones, but its a really big yielder


----------



## alexonfire (Apr 14, 2010)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I top two weeks into flowering and it seems like I get more more bud and all the plants stay the same size. Might not work for everyone. Someone made a good suggestion to top 1 week before flowering. I think I will take the top off each plant and clone it and then wait a week and flower. sounds legit to me. about the buds not being able to get light cause of the main cola I could be wrong but I always thought that the buds didnt take in as much light as the fan leaves and leaves


Ive never heard of topping when in flowering. It seems like it would be a lot more efficient to top when they are in veg so you can gain plant growth on all the new bud sides for a better recovery. Whatever works for you stick with it


----------



## LeeroySlim (Apr 14, 2010)

i agree with alex, i think messing with the plants during flowering is a big no no, by topping during veg u can allow the plant to recover get the extra colars growing then after atleast a week u can start to flower


----------



## pot scott (Apr 14, 2010)

low stress training will dramatically increase your yield in outdoor grows, iv'e seen this first hand. i've had one top plants that yielded only 4 or 5 grams, granted animals bit the majority of the plant down, but i had about 4 bushes that were low stress trained that could have produced well over a qp each if they weren't mowed down by a tractor.


----------



## probo24 (Apr 15, 2010)

If you use a small hps like me (250w)
lst is almost a must.
I read of people growing anywhere from
1-10 plants under a 250w hps, but the weights just don't add up.
Plants that look like the charlie brown christmas tree aren't the kind of plants
i'm looking to grow.

I pretty much swear by lst, i've topped and super cropped before, i just don't like to veg for that much time. 
Again, small hps so huge plants kind of defeat the purpose.

My latest harvest using lst on 2 plants
grown under 250w netted
6.1 oz.
2.6 oz and 3.5 oz curing now.
pics of both plants, 1 curing, 1 pre final trim and cleanup for curing.


----------



## RickWhite (Apr 15, 2010)

Clinck link.

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/320440-super-pruning-2.html#post4041472


----------



## probo24 (Apr 15, 2010)

pot scott said:


> low stress training will dramatically increase your yield in outdoor grows, iv'e seen this first hand. i've had one top plants that yielded only 4 or 5 grams, granted animals bit the majority of the plant down, but i had about 4 bushes that were low stress trained that could have produced well over a qp each if they weren't mowed down by a tractor.


lol why would you plant trees where they could even be seen by a tractor, let alone
be mowed down by one?
Animals i understand, but landscaping equipment, i don't get that.
I also don't see how lsting an outside plant will dramatically increase weight. Topping an outside plant might, but lst? The sun doesn't really need an even canopy. It's 93 million miles away, yet still seems to penetrate
most plants that grow outside without help.


----------



## Twentythree (Apr 15, 2010)

I laughed.

But yeah, by reading an article on topping youll understand.
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?p=2214345#post2214345


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (May 20, 2013)

this post is hilarious!


----------



## Jimdamick (May 20, 2013)

To me topping is most useful for plants that will grow too tall otherwise. I just let them grow because I have the head room, and I think I get bigger bud and more weight by not topping. That is only my opinion of course.


----------



## Sand4x105 (May 20, 2013)

TheOrganic said:


> Ive also heard if u top them it also redistributes the thc in the bud, instead of 1 bomb ass cola you get 2 with less thc.


You heard wrong....
I grow same plant, and I harvest weekly... over and over...
I was just growing plants, and left them 'Natural'...
Then I started to FIM, and LST and using Uncle Ben's choping method, I now top my plants at the 5 or 6th node, to train, etc, and maybe a clone from it...
I feel that no matter how I trim them [method], I get about the same yield every week, week in and week out...
Now, If I want to increase my yield, I let them veg longer...closer to my lights, the nodes grow 1/2" apart the last week....
I just keep the clones coming, and every bowl, from the beggining [when I started my weekly rotation] EVERY plant, tastes, smokes, the high, all the same...
The buds just look nicer now, and no pop corn, tiny buds...Yield... also the same...

Good Luck man...


----------

